# Clear plastic soap boxes



## Heika (Nov 25, 2017)

Hi all. Does anyone use those clear plastic soap boxes when packaging their soap? We are currently shrink wrapping our soaps, but I would like a better way to display them, and am considering these. Brambleberry has some for sale, but they are the wrong size. Anyone able to get them at a reasonable price somewhere else?


----------



## SunRiseArts (Nov 25, 2017)

I have never used them, but seems like a smart way to display.


----------



## IrishLass (Nov 26, 2017)

I buy mine from Clear Bags. Here's a direct link to the size I use: https://www.clearbags.com/2-5-8-x-1-1-2-x-4-5-16-soft-fold-clear-box.html , which happens to be 2 5/8" wide x 4 5/16" long x 1 1/2 " deep- the perfect size for my soaps made in my tall & skinny mold. The prices are shown on the page in the link.


IrishLass


----------



## Heika (Nov 26, 2017)

IrishLass said:


> I buy mine from Clear Bags. Here's a direct link to the size I use: https://www.clearbags.com/2-5-8-x-1-1-2-x-4-5-16-soft-fold-clear-box.html , which happens to be 2 5/8" wide x 4 5/16" long x 1 1/2 " deep- the perfect size for my soaps made in my tall & skinny mold. The prices are shown on the page in the link.
> 
> 
> IrishLass



Thank you! I will check them out. I hope they have a box that will fit mine!


----------



## cmzaha (Nov 26, 2017)

If selling at outdoor venues your boxes are going to eventually get dirty unless you shrink wrap them. Your looking at $.30 plus for a box versus less than 2 cents for a shrink bag. When we were selling decorative m&p we did use plastic boxes for many but not all, still shrink wrapping the boxes to keep the clean


----------



## Jimmy271 (Jun 6, 2018)

I have never observed plastic packaging so much attractive for soap.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Jun 6, 2018)

WSP has plastic packaging. Although I think they are boxes to pour your MP and lock for sale, so you do not have to unmold.  Perhaps those would work?
http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/store-search.aspx?FBK=plastic&FBT=32&CatalogID=0&Sort=0


----------

